# Anyone got torque wrenches for loan/ rent?



## madhattaz (Sep 3, 2006)

Hi,

I'm looking to build 2 bikes over the next few weeks and I'm wondering if anyone has torque wrenches just sitting in the toolbox right now.

If the price is right, I'm willing to rent the tool for use. But of course, if anyone is generous enough to lend it free of charge, I'm not going to complain about it. This will be for a period of maybe 2 separate weeks. 

If anyone is interested, we can disccuss some kind of collateral.

Thanks.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Might be easier to just buy an inexpensive beam type torque wrench. The $20 or so isn't that much more than a decent six-pack. As long as you're careful to view the pointer directly they're more than accurate enough. And unlike click type wrenches its easy to verify that they are zeroed.


----------



## madhattaz (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks, do you know where I can get one for $20.00? Everywhere seems to be pretty expensive.


----------



## madhattaz (Sep 3, 2006)

Oh, nevermind. I see it in Kragens for pretty cheap. 

Thanks.


----------



## mrcrabbiepattie (Nov 28, 2005)

rent from local auto store? napa, autozone?


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

just buy one from Sears


----------



## Jeffh (Oct 4, 2006)

You might check with Harbor Freight, I know they have a store over in Newark.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/retail_stores.taf?f=detail&Retail_Store_ID=38


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

I have a high quality dial one you can borrow. Jus for small bolts upto 240lbs/in, ~12lbs/ft
I'm in Los Gatos.

That cheap china made stuff is kinda questionable in my book. Seeing as you're 60mi away, maybe the ~$20 one is good enough.


----------



## madhattaz (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks for the offer, I ended up bringing my bike to a LBS for the build up.


----------

